# Selenobrachys philippinus and Selenocosmia peerboomi



## phormingochilus (Aug 25, 2005)

A friend of mine just received a parcel from a friend in the Philippines. The parcel had specimens of three different species, Orphnaecus sp. "Negros", Selenocosmia peerboomi and Selenobrachys peerboomi. The latter being a surprising bright orange and very leggy and quite handsome. Unfortunately only one specimen of this species were included in the parcel and a subadult male to add to the irony, but enjoy him:







Also a few Selenocosmia peerboomi found their way to Denmark as well.







Regards
Søren


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Soren!  The _Selenobrachys philippinus_ is stunning!

I see that's the only described species in that genus... what distinguishes it from the other genera in this subfamily?


----------



## tarsier (Aug 26, 2005)

wow!

who is your friend from the Philippines?

how come i dont have friends like that?

very stunning!


----------



## wolfpak (Aug 26, 2005)

*Ts*

pre, meron ako ganyan local na Ts. nabenta ko na lahat pero iwan ako ng tigiisang species


----------



## cloud711 (Aug 26, 2005)

wow i didnt know we had those kind of t's in our country. very nice. :drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Aug 26, 2005)

Seems to me You are philippinnian guys are do not know what You're have right behind Your nose 
Awesome t's Soren and pics!


----------



## johnrey19 (Aug 26, 2005)

Those t's were my target on my next hunt..=)


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Aug 26, 2005)

I would like to go with You John, but I can't... (( maybe some day...


----------



## Jmadson13 (Aug 26, 2005)

That S. phillipines is stunning  :drool:


----------



## tarsier (Aug 26, 2005)

M.F.Bagaturov said:
			
		

> Seems to me You are philippinnian guys are do not know what You're have right behind Your nose
> Awesome t's Soren and pics!



well, stuff like that doesnt exactly thrive here in the city.  the only spiders you'l see here are common huntsman spiders and the like.  

fyi,  negros (where those Ts were collected) is an island quite far from Manila.   its mountains are full of armed rebels too so not a lot of people go there for fun, especially just to collect wildlife   :} 

i know because i worked there as a Jesuit missionary for 2 years.  the only other non-islanders i'd see were NGO people and scuba divers.    

kudos to mr. peerboom for collecting Negrense Ts, centipedes and millipedes and sending em over to Europe to be enjoyed by the whole world.  :worship:


----------



## phormingochilus (Aug 27, 2005)

Minor differences. G. Schmidt argues that it differes in the presence of a third claw on leg IV, the lack of intercheliceral pegs, tomb stone shaped spermathecae and that tarsal scopula on leg I is parted. Other members of Selenocosmiinae shares these characteristics. In my opinion it belongs elsewhere but for now and until further research (perhaps) tells different it is Selenobrachys.

Regards
Søren



			
				GoTerps said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pics Soren!  The _Selenobrachys philippinus_ is stunning!
> 
> I see that's the only described species in that genus... what distinguishes it from the other genera in this subfamily?


----------



## cloud711 (Aug 28, 2005)

yah i agree with you tarsier. we really dont have access to those kind of places because of security reasons. but if given the chance i would like to go hunting for t's.


----------



## jbrd (Aug 28, 2005)

cloud711 said:
			
		

> yah i agree with you tarsier. we really dont have access to those kind of places because of security reasons. but if given the chance i would like to go hunting for t's.


you can't go lookin for T's there?


----------



## tarsier (Aug 28, 2005)

you can.  

but Negros Island is far from Manila where wolfpak,  cloud and I live.

the security problem cloud was talking about is the fact that the mountains of Negros are crawling with various armed rebel groups.  

in my 2 years there,  they have never bothered me.  

but if you live in Manila,  its not really worth it to go there just for Ts.  cheaper to have someone from Negros collect and ship it for you.  

great to go there for scuba diving though


----------



## wolfpak (Aug 28, 2005)

but if you want i have contacts from Negros. i could give a you a tour


----------



## Steve Nunn (Aug 28, 2005)

phormingochilus said:
			
		

> G. Schmidt argues that it differes in the presence of a third claw on leg IV, the lack of intercheliceral pegs, tomb stone shaped spermathecae and that tarsal scopula on leg I is parted. Other members of Selenocosmiinae shares these characteristics.


Hi Søren,
I don't even bother reading his work anymore. These characters are indeed found as a combination in another genus, I wish he would study all material. These spiders belong to quite a different group then the Selenocosmia, why he would affiliate that name (Seleno) is beyond me. Even going back a ways he should of affiliated them with the old group Phlogieae, particularly if he is looking at such characters as scopula division in the anterior tarsi. That's contradictory presentation. To note scopula division and not look at Simon's old tribe (which I'm guessing he didn't) just doesn't gel at all.

He missed a crucial node! Nevermind 

Steve


----------



## phormingochilus (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve ;-)

With this species and this character combination I am sure you can emphasise my opinion in particular in relation to our previous discussions ;-)

Oh - btw - and the anterior pair of legs are longer and stouter than the rear legs ;-)

Regards
Søren



			
				Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi Søren,
> I don't even bother reading his work anymore. These characters are indeed found as a combination in another genus, I wish he would study all material. These spiders belong to quite a different group then the Selenocosmia, why he would affiliate that name (Seleno) is beyond me. Even going back a ways he should of affiliated them with the old group Phlogieae, particularly if he is looking at such characters as scopula division in the anterior tarsi. That's contradictory presentation. To note scopula division and not look at Simon's old tribe (which I'm guessing he didn't) just doesn't gel at all.
> 
> He missed a crucial node! Nevermind
> ...


----------



## Steve Nunn (Aug 29, 2005)

phormingochilus said:
			
		

> With this species and this character combination I am sure you can emphasise my opinion in particular in relation to our previous discussions ;-)


MMHHHMMM  I'd sure like to see those "divided" scopula on tarsi I. Do you think the type/s are mature??



> Oh - btw - and the anterior pair of legs are longer and stouter than the rear legs ;-)


lol, I noticed 

Always interesting 
Steve


----------



## David_F (Sep 26, 2006)

phormingochilus said:


> A friend of mine just received a parcel from a friend in the Philippines. The parcel had specimens of three different species, Orphnaecus sp. "Negros", Selenocosmia peerboomi and Selenobrachys peerboomi. The latter being a surprising bright orange and very leggy and quite handsome. Unfortunately only one specimen of this species were included in the parcel and a subadult male to add to the irony, but enjoy him:
> 
> Regards
> Søren


Hello Soren,

Just wondering if you could update us on your S. philippinus.  Are you still keeping it?  Has he matured yet?  Were you able to find a female for him?  Was there any difficulty in raising him (ie. required lower/higher temps than typical, lower/higher humidity, etc.)?  Sorry for all the questions.  Just doesn't seem to be much info floating around.

And to Soren or Steve (anyone who may know, actually ), is there any info on reclassification for this species or is that still in the works?

Thanks,
David


----------



## phormingochilus (Sep 26, 2006)

He matured to become a rather large spindly looking male:












- and was presented to Volkers large female. Afaik he mated her and ended his days in ethanol for closer examination. I hope he also impregnated her and that offspring will find its way to me eventually ;-) 

In keeping regards this species is quite easy to keep as it is quite happy with a hide-away and a deep moist substrate, hi/lo temperature doesn't seem to be of big importance, though one shouldn't feed it too large sized food items as this can intimidate it a bit.

The species name is still valid though competent persons are still researching this species.

Regards
Søren



David_F said:


> Hello Soren,
> 
> Just wondering if you could update us on your S. philippinus.  Are you still keeping it?  Has he matured yet?  Were you able to find a female for him?  Was there any difficulty in raising him (ie. required lower/higher temps than typical, lower/higher humidity, etc.)?  Sorry for all the questions.  Just doesn't seem to be much info floating around.
> 
> ...


----------



## David_F (Sep 27, 2006)

phormingochilus said:


> He matured to become a rather large spindly looking male:
> 
> - and was presented to Volkers large female. Afaik he mated her and ended his days in ethanol for closer examination. I hope he also impregnated her and that offspring will find its way to me eventually ;-)
> 
> ...


Thanks!  Exactly what I was looking for.  Good luck to you and Volker on getting some slings.


----------



## surfer (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice species :clap: , looks like quite aggressive and toxic spider isn´t it ;P


----------



## peterpaker (Jun 23, 2008)

I remember when I was about 13 or 14 I went hunting with my best friend and we saw a huge black spider climb a tree and eat hummingbird nestlings. From what I remember it wasn't a Haplopelma minax. It was 4-5 inches dls and semi-aboreal but burrowing it climbed a tree and ate the hummingbird babies then climbed down and went inside a burrow. The hummingbird nest was only about 4-5 feet high. We were in the outskirts of Davao City. I haven't been there in a while and I haven't been hunting in over a decade. I'll probably hunt that T when I get back home if its not yet extinct. Well Davao City is 144,000 hectares so finding that kind of spider won't be easy. I also remember seeing scorpions on my grandmothers backyard but that was way back during the 80s. I doubt that they still exist in downtown Davao.

I was a real badboy back then. I remember shooting birds what my grandmother called "kulyawan" or she calls those birds philippine orioles in english. Im pretty sure they are extinct in Davao City now. God knows how many thinks I killed back then and probably drove them to extinction  .


----------



## daniel15 (Jun 24, 2008)

wow! i didn't know we have that kind of tarantula here. hehe it's so beautiful hope to find one these days. hehe


----------



## wizoph (Jun 25, 2008)

wowwwww woowww philippines ! ahahahaha .. :worship: :worship: :clap:


----------



## dalitan (Jul 30, 2008)

*Nice t's*

they're very nice...actually im just waiting for my friend from leyte...he said he can bring me S.perboomi...lets just see...by the way,  whats the maximum size of these T's?.......I like to have S. Philippinus..


----------



## seanbond (Jul 31, 2008)

old thread, but i have both and there great!


----------



## krisdlp (Jan 31, 2014)

tarsier said:


> well, stuff like that doesnt exactly thrive here in the city.  the only spiders you'l see here are common huntsman spiders and the like.
> 
> fyi,  negros (where those Ts were collected) is an island quite far from Manila.   its mountains are full of armed rebels too so not a lot of people go there for fun, especially just to collect wildlife   :}
> 
> ...


I was born and raised in Negros Occidental and have been fascinated with Tarantulas but i was only able to find the Phil Dwarf T's (Phlogiellus baeri). Had a few of those burrowing lil guys. I got them from a Mambukal Mountain Resort just around 30mins from Bacolod City. I remember i would pay the local kids to help me hunt T's.haha. 

Now I'm in Canada and I'm just, just starting a collection of my own.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Feb 1, 2014)

krisdlp said:


> I was born and raised in Negros Occidental and have been fascinated with Tarantulas but i was only able to find the Phil Dwarf T's (Phlogiellus baeri). Had a few of those burrowing lil guys. I got them from a Mambukal Mountain Resort just around 30mins from Bacolod City. I remember i would pay the local kids to help me hunt T's.haha.
> 
> Now I'm in Canada and I'm just, just starting a collection of my own.


They're starting to find a lot more of interesting Ts here like those very recent bluish, arboreal Cyriopagopus from Mindanao. Not C.dromeus


----------

